# Anyone get Pandora Radio working on their Rogers iPhone?



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

I keep getting connection errors after signing up...even put in a Buffalo zip...?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Pandora knows that you are in Canada.

Same thing for the regular version. It won't work.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I've tried multiple approaches to pick up a Rochester, NY station in Toronto--no go. The CRTC doesn't want you to listen to the competition--or at least that's the message I get when the station denies me access to the programming.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

Yeah, I just found that out on the site when I tried to add a station...

++++++++++++++++++++++

Dear Pandora Visitor,

We are deeply, deeply sorry to say that due to licensing constraints, we can no longer allow access to Pandora for listeners located outside of the U.S. We will continue to work diligently to realize the vision of a truly global Pandora, but for the time being we are required to restrict its use. We are very sad to have to do this, but there is no other alternative.

We believe that you are in Canada (your IP address appears to be 76.1.address). If you believe we have made a mistake, we apologize and ask that you please contact us at [email protected]

If you are a paid subscriber, please contact us at [email protected] and we will issue a pro-rated refund to the credit card you used to sign up. If you have been using Pandora, we will keep a record of your existing stations and bookmarked artists and songs, so that when we are able to launch in your country, they will be waiting for you.

We will be notifying listeners as licensing agreements are established in individual countries. If you would like to be notified by email when Pandora is available in your country, please enter your email address below. The pace of global licensing is hard to predict, but we have the ultimate goal of being able to offer our service everywhere.

We share your disappointment and greatly appreciate your understanding.

Sincerely,

Tim Westergen

Tim Westergren
Founder

+++++++++++++++++++++

Oh well....


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

Have you tried the Last.fm app?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Does anybody else think this is a weird way to spend your download allotment -- using a data plan to get radio, when you would 1) use a $10 AM/FM radio or 2) Put all kinds of better quality music on the phone as AACs in iTunes?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> Does anybody else think this is a weird way to spend your download allotment -- using a data plan to get radio, when you would 1) use a $10 AM/FM radio or 2) Put all kinds of better quality music on the phone as AACs in iTunes?


Good points, but I can't get US radio stations, at least not the distant ones, on my AM/FM radio. There are some really good *radio shows* out there, in addition to exposure to different kinds of music. It's just nice to have the variety sometimes, and saves buying/looking for the music and loading it up.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Podcasts from NPR and other sources do the trick for me.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

CanadaRAM said:


> Does anybody else think this is a weird way to spend your download allotment -- using a data plan to get radio, when you would 1) use a $10 AM/FM radio or 2) Put all kinds of better quality music on the phone as AACs in iTunes?


What if you want talk radio shows that you cant get OTA in Canada? Neither of those can be fixed by your solutions.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

maybe when this application becomes available for iphones, it will help solve the streaming issues with Pandora for non US residents and also allow you to watch videos on hulu.com


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

I've read a bunch online about it. Apparently if you use a US VPN you can get it working, although you might have to pay.


----------



## edmondk (Jul 14, 2008)

CanadaRAM said:


> Does anybody else think this is a weird way to spend your download allotment -- using a data plan to get radio, when you would 1) use a $10 AM/FM radio or 2) Put all kinds of better quality music on the phone as AACs in iTunes?


Not really. Pandora is not just a radio. It creates a playlist based around an artist or song that you pick. its really more for someone who doesn't want to listen to the radio but wants to be exposed to new music. Its really pretty awesome. I had it working for a while on my mac with Hotspot shield but that stopped working for some reason. Now I have been using last.fm which is similar but chooses songs based on user ratings I think rather than actual musical similarities. It works fine up in Canada on my computer. No problems so I would think that the last.fm app would work fine on iphone.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Just get AOL Radio from the US App Store, or browse to FlyTunes - Now The iPhone Is Complete on your iPhone


----------



## profburnz (Aug 24, 2008)

*I got pandora working with Fido....*

I got Pandora working in Canada using a US itunes account to download the app and then creating a pandora account on my computer at work which apparently has a US IP address. So I added some stations at work and now when I log into Pandora on my Iphone it gives me an error msg about not being able to sync stations.. but it plays the ones that are there fine!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

slicecom said:


> What if you want talk radio shows that you cant get OTA in Canada? Neither of those can be fixed by your solutions.


Most of the "radio shows" that are any good (in Canada or in the US) are available as podcasts. Have you investigated this?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

mpuk said:


> Yeah, I just found that out on the site when I tried to add a station...


Just wanted to note that "Tim" is lying through his teeth.

That note has been there for at least a year now, with no progress report of any kind, and competitors (like last.fm) seem to have NO ISSUE with this, so the bottom line is Pandora (which I used to love) is sadly full of, um, stuff and just doesn't want to bother with us second-class internet citizens ...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

What would he gain from that? It makes no sense.





chas_m said:


> Just wanted to note that "Tim" is lying through his teeth.
> 
> That note has been there for at least a year now, with no progress report of any kind, and competitors (like last.fm) seem to have NO ISSUE with this, so the bottom line is Pandora (which I used to love) is sadly full of, um, stuff and just doesn't want to bother with us second-class internet citizens ...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

edmondk said:


> Not really. Pandora is not just a radio. It creates a playlist based around an artist or song that you pick. its really more for someone who doesn't want to listen to the radio but wants to be exposed to new music. Its really pretty awesome. I had it working for a while on my mac with Hotspot shield but that stopped working for some reason. Now I have been using last.fm which is similar but chooses songs based on user ratings I think rather than actual musical similarities. It works fine up in Canada on my computer. No problems so I would think that the last.fm app would work fine on iphone.


Actually Last.fm is WAY better, it compares your music with others of similar interests and grabs songs in their list that you don't have, so you "might" (and usually do) like it.

I've been using Last.fm since 2006 and man, I would die if they ever fell. It's like Facebook but cool.

On a Side note... Anyone hear of a Sirius Satellite Radio App coming, either legit or JB? I hate missing Covino and Rich while I'm at work (the site doesn't support Mac's so I can't even access them through the web tptptptp )


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

chas_m said:


> Just wanted to note that "Tim" is lying through his teeth.
> 
> That note has been there for at least a year now, with no progress report of any kind, and competitors (like last.fm) seem to have NO ISSUE with this, so the bottom line is Pandora (which I used to love) is sadly full of, um, stuff and just doesn't want to bother with us second-class internet citizens ...


You have absolutely no evidence of this. There's been lots written up on the different situations faced by Last.FM versus Pandora. Start here, before you accuse people of lying. 

Why Last.fm isn't sweating the RIAA's royalty hike | The Register


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Elric said:


> Actually Last.fm is WAY better, it compares your music with others of similar interests and grabs songs in their list that you don't have, so you "might" (and usually do) like it.
> 
> I've been using Last.fm since 2006 and man, I would die if they ever fell. It's like Facebook but cool.


Uh, you understand the principle behind Pandora, right? It is a recommendation engine based on more objective criteria (musical DNA they call it); I found it worked much better than Last.Fm, which is also good and all we have now.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

milhaus said:


> Uh, you understand the principle behind Pandora, right? It is a recommendation engine based on more objective criteria (musical DNA they call it); I found it worked much better than Last.Fm, which is also good and all we have now.


Yes, I very much understand how Pandora is "supposed" to work. But from personal experience (keep in mind this was a few years ago), it simply did not work as advertised. Maybe they have found a way to compare lyrical content and intellect into their equations but, somehow I doubt it. I'm a lyrics man, what can I say. For the average top 40 pop stuff, mainstream range I'm sure Pandora works like a charm. Mind you, I cant try it out today due to the CRTC...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

A few years ago I set Pandora with a "Blodwyn Pig" station. It found similar music. Sure, it repeated songs over time, but for godsake, it was a "Blodwyn Pig" station.

It worked fine.



Elric said:


> Yes, I very much understand how Pandora is "supposed" to work. But from personal experience (keep in mind this was a few years ago), it simply did not work as advertised. Maybe they have found a way to compare lyrical content and intellect into their equations but, somehow I doubt it. I'm a lyrics man, what can I say. For the average top 40 pop stuff, mainstream range I'm sure Pandora works like a charm. Mind you, I cant try it out today due to the CRTC...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

milhaus said:


> You have absolutely no evidence of this.


Actually, I do. I used to be on the beta team back when they needed one and was for quite some time in very close communication with Tim and the rest of the team on this very subject before I moved up here. He just doesn't like the royalty costs versus the potential income from Canada, and there's nothing wrong with that, but pretending there's _no way_ for a US broadcaster to stream music legally in Canada (as he claims herePandora: Canada) is just pure unadulterated BS.



> There's been lots written up on the different situations faced by Last.FM versus Pandora. Start here, before you accuse people of lying.


Last.FM is not the only service offering streaming internet radio. There are literally hundreds of "stations," big and small, still operating a year after your Register (ha!) linked story was written.

So, evidently either the RIAA got its way and every other service (including Last.FM, iTunes, Shoutcast, most US radio stations and even SomaFM) is operating illegally, _or_ it didn't get it's way (hint) and ad-supported streaming internet music continues to be able to operate profitably (hint) and stream to other countries (hint).

But until Pandora decides to come clean about the real reasons, here's an option that's just as good (IMHO) in terms of quality (though they don't have a Mac desktop or widget client yet) and seems to have no problem with Canada: Soundpedia


----------



## Dominator (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd simply be happy to get 680 news (in toronto) on my phone. That would be handy to me. Music is music and if you can get it from any source then you ARE getting it. This is why I simply downloaded the "tuner" from the app store and for music it works well enough.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I suppose you think this is just Tim posturing again: Pandora On the Verge of Closing Shop - ReadWriteWeb


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes. Yes, I do.


----------



## chriswtburke (Aug 18, 2009)

Dominator said:


> I'd simply be happy to get 680 news (in toronto) on my phone. That would be handy to me. Music is music and if you can get it from any source then you ARE getting it. This is why I simply downloaded the "tuner" from the app store and for music it works well enough.



I know this thread is really old.. but incase you haven't found it.. theres an app called TuneIn Radio which grabs stations based on your location.. I live about 2 hours east of toronto and there are a bunch of toronto stations that show up on my feed.. my local stations weren't showing up, but I emailed the developer with the stations I was looking for, and within a day they were on the app


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Pandora works just fine for me on my BBerry Storm. Downloaded something from their site, sails along swimmingly. It probably doesn't read my "Canadian" phone? I also have the RadioIO app. on my BBerry, as well as Radio Paradise. I flip between the three regularly for variety.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Son of a #$%@#$. I just upgraded my BBerry from the desktop manager. They have now found me out - from Canada; says it's not available here. Rats.


----------

